# Adding a new puppy w/ my 5 year old girl



## Poncho (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I'm new here so thanks in advance for your advice and patience. My wife and I are thinking of adding a new, all black puppy to our home with our 5 year old pure bred female. We found a private party selling all black pups @ 6 1/2 weeks old with AKC papers, wormed and shots. I've had several phone conversations with the owner. He seems very personable with a genuine love for the breed and doesn't strike me as someone looking to make a buck. He also asked me quite a few questions regarding my history with the breed and current dog. I took this as him checking to see if his pups are going to a good home. I have seen pictures via email of a couple of the dogs and they certainly seem to be what he's selling. There is a few hours drive from home to the puppies which is why I haven't seen them in person yet. I have a few questions about my situation before and after the potential purchase.


How important are papers with an all black puppy? The owner has the mother (her 1st litter) and the father is in the neighborhood of the owner (the owner's friend.).
What are things I should be looking for in the all black pups if any?
We are thinking that the puppy should be male to go along with our spayed female. Is this the correct choice?
What's the best way to get our current dog comfortable with a new puppy?
This puppy will be crate trained vs. the other dog that wasn't. Will this create a problem?
Anything else I should be concerned about?
We're not interested in breeding, showing or having a service dog. Honestly, papers aren't even that big a deal to me. Our current dog doesn't have them and she's just as beautiful and smart as one that does. We're only interested in having another wonderful dog as a companion, friend and hopefully (if #3 goes well) a playmate for our current dog. Thank you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hope he's not letting them go to homes at 6-1/2 weeks old - puppies should not leave their littermates that young. 

The importance of AKC papers is relative, with any dog, doesn't matter the breed or the color. Do you care about it or not? If you do, then it's important. If you don't, it's not important. 

Not sure I understand question #2. Personally I think your best bet is to get a male if you've already got a female. Often two females will get along just fine until one day they don't, and then you've got trouble. Many people have multiple females with no problems, but the opposite gender is always safer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what debbie ^^ said ,, AND I would want to know if any health testing as in "hips and elbows" have been xrayed, were they OFA'd? How much is he asking for the puppies? Does he show his dogs?? Any titles?? Those would be my questions in that order.

Black gsd's require nothing more than any other color, they are just "black", (of which I am quite partial)

and to repeat, 6.5 weeks old is WAY to young to be taken away from littermates and mom..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

1. How important are papers with an all black puppy? The owner has the mother (her 1st litter) and the father is in the neighborhood of the owner (the owner's friend.).

Papers are only important if you want them or if you plan on showing your dog, it has nothing to do with the color of the puppy. 


2. What are things I should be looking for in the all black pups if any?

Black GSD puppies are the same as any other color GSD puppies. 

3. We are thinking that the puppy should be male to go along with our spayed female. Is this the correct choice?

Yes, they say male/female is better than same sex.

4. What's the best way to get our current dog comfortable with a new puppy?

Introduce them on neuteral ground. Do not take the puppy home and introduce him to your female, go to a park or go to another neighborhood.

5. This puppy will be crate trained vs. the other dog that wasn't. Will this create a problem?

No it will not create a problem. Crate training is great for puppies.

6. Anything else I should be concerned about?

Is this puppy coming from a Reputable Breeder? Did the breeder temperment test, OFA or do health screenings on his female? Did the breeder of the male do those things as well?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Poncho! Hope everything goes well for your new puppy when you get it. My opinion and I have only had my boy since June and I am no way a long time owner of a gsd, I would get a male. Crate training for the puppy would be great, even though your other dog wasn't. Good luck and hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

As others have said, there is no difference in buying a Black German Shepherd than in buying any other color GSD. 

If you haven't already, read over the sticky thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Just from the way you're describing, it does not sound as if this is a responsible breeder as it doesn't sound like they have done any testing on hips, elbows, or temperament beyond thinking that these are two nice, attractive dogs so let's breed them. 

A male would be a better choice if you already have a female.

Crate training your pup will help a lot, and won't create any issues with your current do.


----------



## Poncho (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for everyone giving me their opinion. It answered some questions and gave food for thought on others.


----------

